# Contest !



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

OK Guys and Gals my bad is your good. I ordered the wrong tubes from Metro and I'm going to give them away. They were $23.00 plus shipping.

The winner will receive 20' of .125 amber tubes and I will pay the shipping to the lower 48. ONLY LOWER 48 CONTESTANTS ARE ELIGIBLE.

Pick a number from 1 to 999. The closest number to the number that is drawn for the Connecticut play 3 Lottery, ( 10:59 pm, NIGHT DRAWING ) on Saturday, January 16th will be the winner.

YOU CAN BE OVER, the winner will be the person closest to the number drawn.

In the event of duplicate numbers, the person that summited FIRST will be the winner.

Also, in the event of a winner on each side of the winning number...the person that submitted his/her number FIRST will be the winner.

Only one number per member.

ENTRIES CLOSE FRIDAY JANUARY 15 AT 9:00 am EASTERN STANDARD TIME

Good luck to everyone and have a "Happy New Year".


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

243

Thanks


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

500


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

264 win mag


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

72

thanks!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

666


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry noemark, I don't think Italy in in the lower 48.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for the chance! 700 for me.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

597


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

308


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

445 I'm in sorry


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

785


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I am in ~ 97 ~ thanks for the contest


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

623. Thanks!!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

014. In.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

88


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

233 in

thanks!!

I have a USA mailing address.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm in. 420.


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

87

Thanks.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

86


----------



## Full draw (Dec 22, 2015)

845, thanks


----------



## kpla51 (Oct 19, 2014)

900


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm In 537 Piney Creek


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

*348 **I'm in.*


----------



## CarolH (Jan 2, 2016)

842


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

374

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

716 Thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

22


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Let my kids pick. Them geniuses came up with 955. Awesome!!!

Cool giveaway man!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

411 fun to pick  Thanks


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

555 Thanks! LBH2


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

501 for me!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

556 I'm in


----------



## Hubb1018 (Dec 20, 2015)

428


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

223


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

357


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

444


----------



## qnpfs (Nov 25, 2015)

38

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Slingshot Man (Jul 10, 2013)

499

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

142 thanks


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

722

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

876


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

This being my first giveaway, it won't be my last. It's a fun way to interact with our members. However, in the future one week might be better and there's a couple things I notice that will change.

Anyway, hope everyone is having fun and don't forget to sign up.


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

397


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, I'll jump in on this. 123. Thanks.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

1, thanks.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm in 091

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Only two days to enter !


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Entries are now closed and the drawing will be tomorrow night. Good Luck to all.

Stay tuned for the next contest, a LOT of nice prizes and winner take all.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for running this.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

flipgun said:


> Thanx for running this.


Are you kidding,I'm having as much fun as you guys. I just got my feet wet on this one, you're going to really like the prizes next week.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

this is a nail biter it's soon right?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm waiting !


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

GG HAPPY camper spot on 3-7-4 right?


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

https://www.ctlottery.org/Modules/Games/default.aspx?id=3&winners=1


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

fsa46 said:


> Sorry noemark, I don't think Italy in in the lower 48.


If it's possible you can send to my friend in SF...


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

374

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugsbrew (Jan 14, 2016)

276 Thanks


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Play3 Night Logo
January 16, 2016

6

9

6

January 16, 2016

Payout Button

6-9-6

The WINNER is, "flipgun " with 700

Please send me your contact info

Congratulations to the winner and thanks to everyone that participated. Don't forget to get into the " Winner Take All " contest


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

anic: anic: anic: :bowdown: :king:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations flipgun !


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Congratulation!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats Flipper !! And thanks FSA for the generosity!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats to flipgun..went to a good home

OM


----------



## Bugsbrew (Jan 14, 2016)

Congrats flipgun!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

gg nice one flipgun


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Thumbs up!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx everyone!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

